

Ask HN: API to count social sharing - petervandijck

We're looking at ways to track how much our articles (on a content site) are shared. Are there any API's out there that provide sharing counts?
======
skram
You're probably best off writing your own software so you can diagnose issues
as they arise.. but I had people use
<http://sharedcount.com/documentation.php> at my employer before we wrote our
own processes to do it for us

